# iPhone car speakerphone issues



## golded92 (Aug 24, 2018)

On multiple occasions I've had difficulty with both inbound and outbound calls changing from my model 3's speakerphone to the iphone handset, refusing to go back and stay on the model 3 when I select it on the phone. I've cycled the bluetooth on the phone for the model 3, also uninstalled and reinstalled the phone on the car with no success. I took it the Tesla service center and they told me that this was a known issue on the model 3 and they're hoping the next software update fixes it... Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## MosquitoFloss (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes, I've experienced this as well. I dial the number from the "recent calls" menu, the phone successfully dials the number, I hear nothing. Then I pick up my phone and hear the person I'm trying to dial, and try selecting Tesla Modle 3 from the phones "Audio" menu to no avail. Now I'm stuck on a call holding my phone and the only option is to put it in speaker phone mode and either hold the phone low and avoid a ticket, or set it down somewhere where both parties have a hard time hearing each other.
Maybe now that my glovebox keeps opening and won't stay closed, I can set the phone there!

I still love this car, but sometimes the bugs are a joke.


----------



## golded92 (Aug 24, 2018)

MosquitoFloss said:


> Yes, I've experienced this as well. I dial the number from the "recenent calls" menu, the phone successfully dials the number, I hear nothing. Then I pick up my phone and hear the person I'm trying to dial, and try selecting Tesla Modle 3 from the phones "Audio" menu to no avail. Now I'm stuck on a call holding my phone and the only option is to put it in speaker phone mode and either hold the phone low and avoid a ticket, or set it down somewhere where both parties have a hard time hearing each other.
> Maybe now that my glovebox keeps opening and won't stay closed, I can set the phone there!
> 
> I still love this car, but sometimes the bugs are a joke.


Well said--you did a better job describing my problem than I did!


----------



## jelly (Jul 2, 2018)

This problem improved significantly with recent updates, and I thought it was completely solved... but it happend again yesterday.

Good news is that it used to happen to me on at least half my calls, but this is the first time it has happened in a few weeks. I just updated to 32.2 before it happened yesterday.


----------



## fmcotton (Feb 5, 2017)

golded92 said:


> On multiple occasions I've had difficulty with both inbound and outbound calls changing from my model 3's speakerphone to the iphone handset, refusing to go back and stay on the model 3 when I select it on the phone. I've cycled the bluetooth on the phone for the model 3, also uninstalled and reinstalled the phone on the car with no success. I took it the Tesla service center and they told me that this was a known issue on the model 3 and they're hoping the next software update fixes it... Anyone else having this issue?


Yes I have this same problem. It's driving me crazy. I can't recall if I submitted a bug report but will be sure I do so tomorrow.


----------



## fmcotton (Feb 5, 2017)

fmcotton said:


> Yes I have this same problem. It's driving me crazy. I can't recall if I submitted a bug report but will be sure I do so tomorrow.


Issue seems to be resolved now in 2018.36


----------



## jelly (Jul 2, 2018)

fmcotton said:


> Issue seems to be resolved now in 2018.36


It's less frequent but it still happens.


----------



## golded92 (Aug 24, 2018)

It's still happening (I'm running 32.5), but is more definable. When I play any audio file from my phone on the car's speakers, for the rest of the ride (until I shut down the car), I cannot receive calls on the car's speaker phone. When you shut the car off, it's like reset, and there is no problem getting calls directly on the speakerphone again.


----------

